# Knee injury worry!!



## stephentsd (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi guys, i'm needing some help or advice or both!!! Wednesday morning i was fighting my Grandmaster, and i did a jump spinning hook kick, as soon as i let the kick go i knew id do something to my knee, there was just a sharp pain just below the knee cap like where the joint is, i have my TSD tournament 3 weeks away and now i'm worried! I did a slow roundhouse kick against a pad thats stuck on the wall and it blooming hurt! do i just wait for the swelling to go down? because there is a slight swell or what do i do? I immedietly put cold spray on my knee, tiger balm on it last night and cold spray again 2day! Can anybody help me or put my mind at rest that it'll be ok in 3 weeks time?!!!

thanks guys


----------



## orjan (Jun 14, 2007)

Get it checked by a Doctor.  No one can honestly put your mind at ease based upon what you have described.  It may well be minor and you'll be ready to go with no problem in three weeks - or it may not.  Find out from someone who can do the appropriate tests and tell you for sure.  I walked around for two months waiting for a knee injury to heel on it's own, doing more damage the whole time.  That was prior to my first (but not last) knee surgery.


----------



## MJS (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, definately get to a Doctor!!  I would not do anything such as kicking or stretching until you get it checked out.  If it is something minor, you could risk further injury by over working the leg.  A few years back, I came close to tearing the ACL.  Hurt like hell, but with some strength building exercises I got from the doc, I was back to normal in no time! 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Mike


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 14, 2007)

Being in Korea, MAKE SURE that you go with someone you know and trust to the doctor.  I haven't had the best experience with the downtown Korean docs.....


----------



## JWLuiza (Jun 14, 2007)

RICE.

R-est.
I-ce.
C-compression.
E-levation.


----------



## mjd (Jun 14, 2007)

Rice, thats good, 

not to scare you but, if rice don't work, see a Doctor, theraphy can fix must minor sprains, surgrey is not to bad (had 2), replacement is the last option (this can be very sucessful).

I know a guy who had his knee replaced and one year later tested and passed a very hard sahdan test.


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, actually today my knee seems better, it still hurts but nothing like it did! it never hurt when i walked so i knew it wasnt bad, i just panicked! u know what its like, 3 weeks to a tournament, my training now has come to a standstil apart from practising JinDo which is my championship Hyung, but im more than hopeful of it being better within a week or so. I'm planning on going up a mountain Sunday so i'll see how it feels Sunday morning.

Thanks again

Tang Soo!


----------



## zDom (Jun 15, 2007)

When it comes to rehabilitating this injury,

*BE PATIENT*

Don't rush back in to full-intensity workouts.

Also, for what it's worth: after healing up a knee injury about four years ago, my instructor advised going past rehabilitation and strengthening my knees with calf raises and squats.

I have done these two exercises religiously ever since  every morning when I get up and every time I step on or off the mat for a workout. My knees seem to be holding up great.

I also thank G-d daily for my abilities and pray I retain them.


----------



## Leopard claw (Jul 2, 2007)

Pulled a muscle years ago in my knee, for me acupunture really helped along with a knee brace.  If it dosen't feel better soon by all means see a Dr.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm glad you are feeling better though I would still get it checked out by a doctor.  The above advice on RICE is also spot on.


----------



## exile (Jul 2, 2007)

zDom said:


> When it comes to rehabilitating this injury,
> 
> *BE PATIENT*
> 
> ...



Great advice. Building up the muscles around the knee can be very therapeutic for various kinds of injuries. But connective tissue tears, like the ACL injuries one of the other posters mentioned, require special treatment. Increasing muscle size and density doesn't do much for ligaments, unfortunatelythey don't respond to exerciseso you just have to be careful and in addition have a bit of luck on your side. With some people, a slight bend in the wrong direction seems to be enough to induce ACL and similar injuries. One thing's for sure: further stresses can really aggravate ligament damage .


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 6, 2007)

I tore a calf muscle 4 weeks before a tournament in June; I had to pass.  I "feel" your pain.  I'm still not back to 100%.  At 42 years old, my body is taking longer to heal.  I have re-injured twice by pushing too hard.

PATIENCE is key.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Stephen,

I was just wondering how your knee is doing.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

tsdclaflin said:


> I tore a calf muscle 4 weeks before a tournament in June; I had to pass. I "feel" your pain. I'm still not back to 100%. At 42 years old, my body is taking longer to heal. I have re-injured twice by pushing too hard.
> 
> PATIENCE is key.


Gee, I wonder how long it will take for you to heal?  Isn't it hard not to push though?  I think our adrenalin gets pumping in class and we might not realize how hard we are pushing until it's too late.  Plus, our instructors are...ummm...inspiring.


----------



## stephentsd (Jul 16, 2007)

hi Lynne, my knee is fine now thank you, sometimes i feel a slight swinge when i perform a front leg axe kick, but other than that it's fine thank you )


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Good to hear, Stephen.


----------

